# Outdoor furniture/wood sealer/finish ??



## IdaCurt (Jan 5, 2010)

I have some outdoor furniture that I would like to stain natural and then apply some sort of finish that will not yellow over time or as little as possible..

Questions
-Would using sealer after the stain help seal the wood from moisture? if yes,what is a good sealer?
-What is the best non yellowing oil base finish to use?

I would like to use oil base because water base to me kills the natural grain pop that oil brings out

Thanks for any info


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

make sure to use a spar varnish. It is meant for outdoors, The resins used in are do not harden as much to allow for the moisture changes.


----------



## Timbernee (Jun 11, 2010)

Enamel coated extruded aluminum will outlast both of us. In any climate. It is a bit pricey, but if you wait until fall, you will find great sales.


----------

